# Sainsburys Frozen Chicken 2.5kg, £3.89



## FrancisMichael (May 12, 2010)

Hi guys,i went sainsburys last night for my weekly shop, i was in the frozen department and i came across a 2.5KG of chicken Pieces costing only £3.89, it contained legs, breasts and thighs. I Just thought i would share this as it seemed really good value to me. Once cooked the chicken good quality too, just needs some simple seasoning.Cheers


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep I buy this also. The bags are a bit hit an miss, some are great value some are full of ****ty wings. Still for £3.89 it's a bargain.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im currently paying 3.99 for 1 kilo of chicken breast from aldi, not sure how good the quality is though lol


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Started buying Tesco value frozen breasts recently, they're absolutely minging! I swear it's not even chicken, taste like fish if you let it go cold and doesn't take like normal chicken even when freshly cooked! Found a local butcher which sells 5kg breast for £30 so started buying that, much much better quality and actually tastes/looks like real chicken..!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd rather buy fresh coz has a lot of water pumped into it frozen


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I eat frozen chicken all the time,the thing is its all just fattened up on the same feed,never sees the light of day.Its not as if fresh chicken breast is free range! its all just the same shed fattened chicken.

The same as all them free range eggs in supermarkets,i know one lad who has 8000 hens,with access to the outside they are free range,probably about 0.1% better for you than battery eggs.

Beef and lamb is probably the best you can eat as all lamb will be on grass and 95%of beef in summer and fodder not grain in winter.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds too good to be true! We only have a 'Spar' near us its £3.49 for 500g of mince and £2.49 for 400g chicken extortion lol


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Buy mine from Bookers, 2kg fresh chicken breasts (approx 12) for a tenner. Excellent quality with very low excess water content.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Local butchers, 5kg for £27 superb quality breast fresh, don't shrink at all in oven or grill. That's half the price of tesco for better quality meet.

The ones in Iceland are a joke their pumped full of sugar and water.

Lads do your wallet a favour and skip the supermarkes their an absoulte rip off, just ring a few butchers or blag a trade account with a cash and carry.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

5KG chicken breasts - £21.35

https://www.tomhixson.co.uk/productdetails.cfm?id=189


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I get my chicken from Brixton market @ £1.99 for 2kilos if anyones around there...not the best chicken but you get what you pay for


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Iceleand do 775g of cooked chicken breast (no water added) for £4 which is good if you're a bachelor with zero cooking skills.

So its 51p per 100g


----------

